# Roadglide's NPC heavyweight show prep



## roadglide83

So I am currently prepping for my first contest that will be roughly 8 weeks from this coming weekend. I wanted to keep a log of my training and diet and also do some updated weekly pics if I can figure out how to download them LOL. I am 32yrs old and have been training since 15 mostly natural up till the last 1.5yrs. I am currently in the 230-240 range depending morning or night weight and what my food and water intake has been. I will go over my gear, training, cardio and food and try and be as detailed as possible. Again this is my first show and have many glaring flaws due to injuries and not greatest frame for bodybuilding but I am just trying to improve daily.


----------



## custom creation

Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## Magnus82

I'm glad you chose to log this.  This will be very interesting to follow.


----------



## roadglide83

couple pics from last weekend. I weighed in at 235 in the morning before any food or water intake. Im 6ft tall also.


----------



## chrisr116

Looking great.  This is going to be a good log.


----------



## roadglide83

My current weight training is 6 days week hitting weak areas 2 times week (legs,arms). Its moderate reps and higher volume with FST-7 incorporated into it. I have had 3 hip surgeries and also some knee issues so my lower body training has to be very carefully monitored to make sure im not creating more issues. I am blessed with a fast metabolism and just started doing 15 min of fasted state cardio this week just walking outside.

     My diet has changes this week to carb cycling but prior to this I was upwards of 450g carbs daily and my protein is very high in the 500g range. I eat about 24oz of beef per day and 18oz of chicken per day and about 9 scoops of whey per day. My carbs are sweet potatoes, white potatoes, grits, Ezekiel bread, Karbolyn, and vegtables. I have roughly 7 meals per day and also a pre/intra/post workout shake.

     So far my energy has been amazing and my strength is actually about where it was or better than offseason which I was around 260lbs offseason. I actually feel much healthier at a lower bodyweight but I know at my height I will eventually need to be in the 260-300 range offseason to fill out for the supers in the next couple years.


----------



## Phoe2006

Looking good.


----------



## roadglide83

Magnus82 said:


> I'm glad you chose to log this.  This will be very interesting to follow.



Thanks brother I appriciate all your help.


----------



## MattG

Fucken aye brother, look damn good! :headbang:


----------



## roadglide83

MattG said:


> Fucken aye brother, look damn good! :headbang:



Thanks brother. I appriciate that.


----------



## chrisr116

What have you been running chem wise


----------



## roadglide83

chrisr116 said:


> What have you been running chem wise



This is where I'm currently at 8 weeks out. Don't think I will go to much higher except switch a couple things as get closer to show. 
900mg EQ WEEK
600mg mast prop week
600mg NPP week
600mg tren ace week
300mg test prop week
75mg Tbol daily
7iu GH daily
1mg arimidex daily
My body does not do well with test of any type and I get very bad test flu almost daily with anything over 300mg week. I will keep most of this the same except try and push tren to around 1g and also switch to anavar next week instead of Tbol and also add winni and halo tabs towards end. I will pull out the EQ and NPP around 4 weeks and maybe then bump up other compounds.


----------



## roadglide83

Tonight was chest/light tric workout. I have a separate day later in week for arms but tonight was just touch up work. 
Seated machine chest press-4 sets *all reps are 8-10 range mostly 
Flat DB press-3 sets
Incline hammer machine press-3 sets
Cable flys-FST-7
Tric push down-FST-7
Few sets of abs...I rarely train abs but precontest trying to hit them couple times week.
      My evening weight tonight after my last big meal was 242 so I'm prolly setting low 230s in morning now. Should be no problem making heavyweight most likely setting somewhere in low 220s I'm guessing.


----------



## Magnus82

Do you ever do dips? 




roadglide83 said:


> Tonight was chest/light tric workout. I have a separate day later in week for arms but tonight was just touch up work.
> Seated machine chest press-4 sets *all reps are 8-10 range mostly
> Flat DB press-3 sets
> Incline hammer machine press-3 sets
> Cable flys-FST-7
> Tric push down-FST-7
> Few sets of abs...I rarely train abs but precontest trying to hit them couple times week.
> My evening weight tonight after my last big meal was 242 so I'm prolly setting low 230s in morning now. Should be no problem making heavyweight most likely setting somewhere in low 220s I'm guessing.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Nice log brother, keep us going here.
Grim


----------



## psych

Keep up the good work! I love logs like these. 
If I may ask what were the hip surgeries for?


----------



## roadglide83

Magnus82 said:


> Do you ever do dips?



I have tried doing them off and on in past but for whatever reason maybe due to my extremely long arms they always seen to stress my shoulders and never seem to really feel the movement as much in the chest area. My long arms have made chest training a challenge over the years. My shoulder pressing movements are almost the same strength as my chest pressing movements.


----------



## roadglide83

psych said:


> Keep up the good work! I love logs like these.
> If I may ask what were the hip surgeries for?



I had hip impingement/labral tear and also had a tendon on lateral side of hip that was torn. Mostly due to hip issues as a child but sports and heavy lifting over the years also took a toll. I am no longer able to do any type of deep squatting movements that involve me opening up my hips but I can still do medium stance smith squats and v-squat and other movements like leg press, lunges etc.


----------



## roadglide83

This was from a couple weeks ago but you can see I do have some issues with my right quad due to injuring my knee. It is just lacking in detail due to me favoring it over the years and its hard for me to get separation to come out. Oh and my calves suck but I really train the hell out of them just another lagging area that I need to bring up offseason.


----------



## roadglide83

I guess I also forgot to add that I am doing a couple different things to help with fat loss. 
T4-100mcg morning and 50mcg later in day
Clen-80mcg morning and 40 later in day
Also 3 weeks ago I started doing humalog 8iu pre and 8iu post workout. I really feel like this has made me so much fuller and I have even continued to lean up since starting. I literally gained 8lbs in 3 weeks and got leaner and fuller each week without changing anything else besides adding the slin. I feel this will be a major addition to my offseason regimen.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Looking great brother.


----------



## roadglide83

The Grim Repper said:


> Looking great brother.



Thank you. I have learned a lot from here and appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## roadglide83

Tonight was my 2nd leg day of the week. More of a lighter less stressful workout on the joints but have been incorporating occlusion training for my quad work on my lighter leg day to take some of the strain off my knees but still getting very good stimulation of the legs.

V-squat machine-10 sets 10 reps with 30 sec rest between sets..legs occluded during entire 10 sets. Crazy pump and insanely difficult to push through this. 

Glute ham raises-5 sets 8 reps with added weight
Seated leg curl-FST-7 sets
Calves-FST-7

I have had really bad knee pain for years now and just recently started using TB-500 and BPC-157 and my pain is virtually gone. It is almost to good to be true and I have been blasting my legs and still they are holding up well. I would recommend it to anyone with nagging injuries. I even had shoulder pain that was getting very bad and literally after a few local injections in the area it is gone.


----------



## Magnus82

What have you been using for occlusion bands.  I love training this way and brings out some crazy vascularity 




roadglide83 said:


> Tonight was my 2nd leg day of the week. More of a lighter less stressful workout on the joints but have been incorporating occlusion training for my quad work on my lighter leg day to take some of the strain off my knees but still getting very good stimulation of the legs.
> 
> V-squat machine-10 sets 10 reps with 30 sec rest between sets..legs occluded during entire 10 sets. Crazy pump and insanely difficult to push through this.
> 
> Glute ham raises-5 sets 8 reps with added weight
> Seated leg curl-FST-7 sets
> Calves-FST-7
> 
> I have had really bad knee pain for years now and just recently started using TB-500 and BPC-157 and my pain is virtually gone. It is almost to good to be true and I have been blasting my legs and still they are holding up well. I would recommend it to anyone with nagging injuries. I even had shoulder pain that was getting very bad and literally after a few local injections in the area it is gone.


----------



## roadglide83

Magnus82 said:


> What have you been using for occlusion bands.  I love training this way and brings out some crazy vascularity



I use a rubber type of band called vodoo band. It's about 2.5 inches wide and stretches like a rubber band and you can get it really right without making it hard to contract the quads. The knee wraps always felt like it was cutting of my ability to still be able to contract the muscle.


----------



## roadglide83

Thursday-shoulders/abs

Plate loaded press-4 sets 8-10
DB rear delt raises-3 sets 8-10
DB front raises-3 sets 8-10
DB side lat raises-FST-7
Plate loaded shrugs-5 sets 8-10
Abs-3 sets 
I this has been my first week of fasted cardio and also bumping up my fat burners and I have noticed my bw has dropped about 3-5lbs. What's crazy is with this type of training doing just straight sets and moderate reps my strength is at all time high even at way less bw.


----------



## roadglide83

Couple pics from last night.


----------



## roadglide83

One more.


----------



## Magnus82

Looking great,  the addition of slin has really filled you out.


----------



## roadglide83

Magnus82 said:


> Looking great,  the addition of slin has really filled you out.



Thanks man. Yeah I feel like it has deff have me a more full rounded look that I didn't have before. Actually pretty excited to see how I respond to it offseason as well.


----------



## custom creation

How long are you cycling the t4 and clen for? Are you tapering at all?

Bear


----------



## roadglide83

custom creation said:


> How long are you cycling the t4 and clen for? Are you tapering at all?
> 
> Bear



I really didn't have to start the burners until I was past half way through prep so most likely just taper up with both.


----------



## roadglide83

Tonight is my main arm day and it's honestly pretty brutal of a workout considering it's arms. Doing the FST-7 training I feel has really filled out my arms even while in precontest and they are still taping right at 20". 
Close grip smith press-4 sets 8-10
Cable curl-4 sets 8-10
DB skull crush-4 sets 8-10
DB curls-4 sets 8-10
Machine dips-4 sets 8-10
Hammer curls-4 sets 8-10
V-bar press downs-FST-7
Machine curls-FST-7
Calves-5 sets
This typ of training is very basic with straight sets and allows me to train very heavy and not burn myself out until the end where I just absolutely fill the muscle up like crazy and volumize it to max. Like I said I'm 8 weeks out now and stronger than I was at 265 and full blown offseason.


----------



## roadglide83

8 weeks out today from first show and arounf 12 weeks from 2nd show. Weight was 233 this morning before any water or food. Down a couple pounds from last week but I did start fasted cardio this week.


----------



## roadglide83

sunday was my higher volume heavy leg day. Bodyweight has dropped a little more even after I had a fat load meal sat night. setting between 230-233 in morning with no food or water in me. My cardio did get increased a bit this week also so hopefully will continue to tighten up.

barbell front squats-4 sets 8-10
leg press-3 sets 10-12
leg ext-3 sets 15-20
hack squats-FST-7


----------



## roadglide83

Leg shot.


----------



## roadglide83

Monday-back/light bic

Wide grip lat pull-3 sets 8-10
Close grip lat pull-3 sets 8-10
Seated wide grip cable row-3 sets 8-10
Supp t-bar row-3 sets 8-10
Low machine row-FST-7
Calves-5 sets. 
Since I have been hammering legs twice week my low back takes a beating so I have been trying to use more machines and cable movements to save my back. My weight was still 240 tonight in evening.


----------



## roadglide83

Tuesday-chest/light tric. 
Flat machine press-4 sets 8-10
Flat Fb press-3 sets 8-10
Incline plate loaded press-3 sets 8-10
Machine flys-FST-7
Press downs-FST-7

Wed-legs
V-squat 10 sets 10 reps all sets occluded 
Glute ham raises-3 sets 8-10
Lying leg curl-3 sets 8-10
Seated leg curl-FST-7
Seated calves-5 sets 8-10

Body weight is setting around 229-230 in the morning right now. Deff have been dropping more weight since upped fasted cardio and fat burners.


----------



## Lavey

roadglide83 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I feel like it has deff have me a more full rounded look that I didn't have before. Actually pretty excited to see how I respond to it offseason as well.



Im a huge fan of slin myself and run it often....

Used properly & with respect slin can be a game changer for some!


----------



## roadglide83

Few pics from tonight.


----------



## roadglide83

One more


----------



## roadglide83

Legs


----------



## roadglide83

Quick update. Tomorrow will be 7 weeks out. I'm setting right at 230 in the morning and mid 230s evening weight. Strength is still crazy high and so is energy.


----------



## Magnus82

Time to change your avi brother,  just keep getting  better and better


----------



## MattG

Magnus82 said:


> Time to change your avi brother,  just keep getting  better and better



Definitely. RG looks like a whole different person now compared to the old avi. Huge, shredded, and crazy vascular. 

Keep up the good work brother, you're looking outstanding!


----------



## roadglide83

Magnus82 said:


> Time to change your avi brother,  just keep getting  better and better



Haha. Thanks brother


----------



## roadglide83

MattG said:


> Definitely. RG looks like a whole different person now compared to the old avi. Huge, shredded, and crazy vascular.
> 
> Keep up the good work brother, you're looking outstanding!



Thanks man that means a lot. I'm putting everything I have into this prep and literally every minute of everyday is focused on getting better.


----------



## roadglide83

Front double


----------



## roadglide83

Back double


----------



## roadglide83

Most muscular


----------



## roadglide83

I am 7 weeks out today and was 228 this morning.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey RG. You are right on time or early as far as condition. .
I have a feeling your condition will be excellent. Are you training out at Chucks place?allamerican... T


----------



## turbobusa

One other thing . Keep an eye out for headaches. I'm a bit concerned about that amt of EQ  for an extended time. You get your bloods done I assume.
Just watch out for thick and slow moving blood. Can be dangerous.
Where is your show? Are you going to the wings Chicago  pro/am this weekend?
T


----------



## roadglide83

turbobusa said:


> One other thing . Keep an eye out for headaches. I'm a bit concerned about that amt of EQ  for an extended time. You get your bloods done I assume.
> Just watch out for thick and slow moving blood. Can be dangerous.
> Where is your show? Are you going to the wings Chicago  pro/am this weekend?
> T



Hey brother sorry been slammed. I have actually been moving this week all while prepping for a show LOL. Yeah man I'll be at the night show PM me if your going and we can meet up. Also yes I do keep regular checks and so far been doing good. BP is way down from offseason actually.


----------



## roadglide83

Weight 227


----------



## roadglide83

Side chest


----------



## roadglide83

Sorry I have been MIA I am actually moving this week all while training daily and prepping for a show. And I'm moving half way across country from Midwest to NM HAHA. My weight was 227 this morning but still staying really strong and good energy. Gear is still same except added 50mg daily of oral winny.


----------



## roadglide83

From last night.


----------



## roadglide83

Last night.


----------



## roadglide83

Starting to see those striations.


----------



## roadglide83

So just a quick update. I am actually moving cross country this week to warmer weather and hopefully make a living doing what I love. This last couple weeks have been extremely busy and stressful but haven't missed one meal or cheated on my diet or missed a single training day. I am driving 17hrs straight through this weekend so will try and get updates after I get settled in and rested. I will be pushing back my shows and doing 2 others that are better located for me so will be 7 weeks out this weekend which gives me tons of time to get used to my new living situation and focus on training.


----------



## roadglide83

6 weeks out. 228lbs


----------



## roadglide83

6 weeks out.


----------



## roadglide83

6 weeks lat spread.


----------



## roadglide83

6 weeks abs


----------



## chicken_hawk

Great log and progress as well. It's hard enough prepping no matter moving at the same time. Very impressed. 

Keep it up bro,
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Great log and progress as well. It's hard enough prepping no matter moving at the same time. Very impressed. 

Keep it up bro,
Hawk


----------



## roadglide83

chicken_hawk said:


> Great log and progress as well. It's hard enough prepping no matter moving at the same time. Very impressed.
> 
> Keep it up bro,
> Hawk



Thanks brother. I am finally back in the grove and joined a couple new gyms and hammering out this last month half. Still feeling pretty good considering that I'm getting leaner each week and surprisingly my strength has not dropped at all.


----------



## roadglide83

Chest training tonight.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Those vein on yr hamstring!!


----------



## MattG

Vascularity is unreal bro! Said it before, sayin it again...look outstanding brother. Lookin forward to some show pics!


----------



## roadglide83

MattG said:


> Vascularity is unreal bro! Said it before, sayin it again...look outstanding brother. Lookin forward to some show pics!



Thanks brother this week was kinda stressful after the move and getting back to swing of things but training and diet were still on point. My weight is actually climbing a few lbs which is kinda weird but I guess we will see what happenes in next week. I am adding halo this week and taking out the NPP and lowering the EQ while upping the orals and thyroid drugs.


----------



## roadglide83

5 weeks out 230lbs. Kinda flat today and watery in lower body. Going to take pics after my refeed meal and see how I look in the morning.


----------



## roadglide83

This was tonight after my cheat meal when I got home. Legs were deff peeled. I was 235 tonight after the refeed.


----------



## roadglide83

My weaker quad ha. Just to show that I can flex it.


----------



## roadglide83

So this week was just trying to get back to normal after moving from Midwest to southwest. 1,300 miles driving across country moving out of my house and relocating with almost no help all while not missing a meal or training session and all while prepping for a show. Deff wasn't easy but I'm also so damn motivated to compete and see the changes I can make and see how much and how far I can push it. Workouts have been good and I'm still pushing weight that I was in the offseason so happy about that. I have deff learned a few tricks from top level guys along the way that have made huge changes in my body and plan to use them in the offseason to add some much needed size.


----------



## roadglide83

4 weeks out 226lbs


----------



## roadglide83

4 weeks out


----------



## roadglide83

226lbs 4 weeks out.


----------



## roadglide83

One more 4 weeks out.


----------



## roadglide83

Ok so I'm now 4 weeks till first show and then have another the following week. My weight dropped about 4lbs from last week but after my refeed meal I was back up to 231 Sunday. Starting to feel the diet and cardio some now. Strength is still good but I can tell my endurance is starting to get lower. I will run through my current list of drugs. 
600mg EQ week
1g tren week
1g mast prop week
500mg test prop week
80mg anavar day
75mg winstrol day
30mg halo day
7iu GH split 4iu pre fasted cardio and then 3 pre workout. 
1.5g arimidex daily split 1g am and .5g pre workout
30mg nolvadex daily split 20-10mg morning night
2.5g letrozol am
80mg clen am 80mg pm
50mg T3 am 25mg pm
100mg T4 am 100mg pm
125mg proviron split 75/50 am pm


----------



## bigdog6693

roadglide83 said:


> Ok so I'm now 4 weeks till first show and then have another the following week. My weight dropped about 4lbs from last week but after my refeed meal I was back up to 231 Sunday. Starting to feel the diet and cardio some now. Strength is still good but I can tell my endurance is starting to get lower. I will run through my current list of drugs.
> 600mg EQ week
> 1g tren week
> 1g mast prop week
> 500mg test prop week
> 80mg anavar day
> 75mg winstrol day
> 30mg halo day
> 7iu GH split 4iu pre fasted cardio and then 3 pre workout.
> 1.5g arimidex daily split 1g am and .5g pre workout
> 30mg nolvadex daily split 20-10mg morning night
> 2.5g letrozol am
> 80mg clen am 80mg pm
> 50mg T3 am 25mg pm
> 100mg T4 am 100mg pm
> 125mg proviron split 75/50 am pm



Damn bro, looking fucking solid, keep up the badass work!!


----------



## roadglide83

bigdog6693 said:


> Damn bro, looking fucking solid, keep up the badass work!!



Thanks brother!!


----------



## squatster

How you doing on it now?


----------



## MattG

:yeahthat:
time for an update homey!


----------



## squatster

How you doing with it?
And in your pic - WHAT IS UP WITH THE FAT ASS RAT IN BACK OF YOU MAN??? The first pics from 6-16
Think I would have moved out of there also man 
What does your diet look like now?
Any pics?
Try doing a show someday how you looked in the pics at 7 weeks out
I want to see the pics of you filled up at the show.
I get to the day of the show and I can't fill up again


----------



## turbobusa

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATS!
thx   T


----------



## roadglide83

*Heavy weight novice and open winner!!!*

sorry guys been super busy with new job and prep competed last weekend and took the novice and open heavyweight class in my first show. I came in at 221 lbs.


----------



## roadglide83

Heavy weight open/novice win.


----------



## roadglide83

After show


----------



## roadglide83

Novice class


----------



## roadglide83

Overall. Lost to LH on right. He is a veteran and been competing a long time. Just need to get bigger this coming year.


----------



## roadglide83

Front relaxed overall. LH on right beat me.


----------



## roadglide83

Walking out for battle!!


----------



## roadglide83

One more


----------



## roadglide83

Before morning show.


----------



## roadglide83

Couple days before show. Sorry but have to show the glutes.


----------



## roadglide83

So I am getting ready to leave tomorrow for my second show of the year and week after the first one. I don't know how I will look for this 2nd one due to trying to rebound from last weekend. I went almost zero carb all week to try and deplete down and get rid of the spill over from last weekend and killed myself on cardio all week. I am a couple lbs lighter than last week and will start filling out tomorrow. Last Friday and sat I took in over a thousand carbs each day and woke up Sunday still super tight and not spilled over. After this weekend I will try and be more detailed about my diet and peaking for the shows if anyone has questions but I just want to thank everyone for support and help. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Good luck! great condition!... ...   Thx, T


----------



## MattG

One down, one to go...good luck on show #2 brother!


----------



## rAJJIN

Looking Bad ass Man. Way to represent!


----------



## roadglide83

Well I ended up doing another show this weekend which is if not the biggest show in the southwest one of them. It was a two day show and was set up like a national level show with tons of vendors and also had powerlifting meet going on and strongman contest. It was a very awesome weekend and I had a great time. I ended up walking away with 2nd in the open heavyweights Which in some people's opinion was not right due to how much I out conditioned everyone but I was happy that I could stand on stage with some good heavyweights and hold my own.


----------



## roadglide83

Few shots


----------



## roadglide83

Another back double


----------



## roadglide83

My trophy girl!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Who won in the pics?


----------



## roadglide83

Phoe2006 said:


> Who won in the pics?



In the picture of the class doing a most muscular with the trophies and medals the guy to my left got first and I was 2nd.


----------

